# 22T freilaufritzel



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2007)

ich habe mir mal so eben gedacht, da ich ja ungerne viel geld ausgebe, dass ich mir ein 18T freilaufritzel nehme, da di zähne runterschleife und daa ein 22zahn ritzel von einer kassette draufschweiße.

testweise kann man das ja mal machen, oder was meint ihr?

dann kann ich weiterhin meine starre nabe hinten fahren


----------



## curry4king (29. Dezember 2007)

jo brobieren kann mans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (29. Dezember 2007)

http://www.monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Antrieb/58002305

oder nimmst das


----------



## curry4king (29. Dezember 2007)

http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?mtb___singlespeed_freilauf_ritzel.htm
den eno gibts auch mit 22T


----------



## cmd (29. Dezember 2007)

er wollte aber, wie schon oben erwÃ¤hnt, nicht viel geld ausgeben 
aber schweiÃen wird sicher nix,
dann lieber das monty und 36,- â¬ sind ok


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2007)

warum sollte schweißen nix werden. die einzige sorg macht mir der wärmeeinfluss an den rast-punkten... evtl auch noch der verzug...

aber sonst sollte es gehen


----------



## cmd (29. Dezember 2007)

genau deswegen und wenn es nicht 100%ig gerade wird, eiert das ritzel dann auch noch ...
und selbst wenn du es irgendwie hinbekommst, hält es am ende viell. gar nicht,
da wirken ja ordentlich kräfte und ins leere treten macht ja bekanntlich keinen spaß
bist du schweißer oder haben wir hier einen unter uns?


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2007)

bin zwar kein schweißer, also hab keinen pass, aber hab schon viele erfahrungen mit schweißen, besonders WIG. egal ob stahl oder alu. (will mir deshalb auch noch ne 4-punkt-aufnahme an rahmen schweißen)

jedoch studiere ich maschinenbau, und da hab ich schon bisschen wissen über schweißen und so.


----------



## cmd (29. Dezember 2007)

ok, probieren kannsdes ja ...
aber viell. nicht unbedingt mit nem kassettenritzel

das ergebnis würde mich auf jeden fall interesieren,
kannsde ja dann mal hier posten ...


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2007)

da wäre nur noch ein problem, ich hab kein zweites altes acs oder so womit ich das probieren könnte.

zufällig jemand bereit eins zu sponsoren???


----------



## curry4king (29. Dezember 2007)

wenn du sowieso erst eins kaufst zum testen kannste auch das von monty nehmen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (29. Dezember 2007)

alter schwede... ich weiß genau was du meinst mit dem Geld ausgeben und kann dich verstehen, aber auf so eine scheiß idee bin nichtmal ich bisher gekommen. Nicht nur dass du nicht schweißen kannst, willst du ein Hochbelastetes Bauteil bruzzeln ohne überhaupt zu wissen welche Materialien du da hast und eventuell sogar damit fahren. Vielleicht lässt du dich davobn täuschen, dass es Handfest verklebt wurde,( weil du eine Elektrode nimmst???) und somit eigentlich nur die schlacke die Teile.. ach was schreib ich überhaupt spricht doch schon alleine das was du selbst gesagt hast gegen dich bzw dein Vorhaben


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2007)

na immer mit der ruhe... über die materialien kann man sich ja sicherlich im netz informieren! dann macht man sich da mal nen platten drüber, und wenn es dann geht, dann kann es geschweißt werden. und ich weiß nicht was WIG mit e-hand-schweißen zu tun hat???

mit wig hab ich schon genügend stahl verschweißt und wenn man eine vernünftige naht rum zieht, möglichst nicht mit einem zug (wärme und verzug...usw) dann hält das!!!

weiß ja nicht wie deine erfahrungen mit schweißen und stählen besonderer wärmebehandlung ist, aber einfach stumpf was mit ner elektrode zusammenbraten mach ich bestimmt nicht, schongar nicht wenn es um teile geht die meine gesundheit gefährden können!!!

und ******* ist die idee keineswegs


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Dezember 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> alter schwede... ich weiß genau was du meinst mit dem Geld ausgeben und kann dich verstehen, aber auf so eine scheiß idee bin nichtmal ich bisher gekommen. Nicht nur dass du nicht schweißen kannst, willst du ein Hochbelastetes Bauteil bruzzeln ohne überhaupt zu wissen welche Materialien du da hast und eventuell sogar damit fahren. Vielleicht lässt du dich davobn täuschen, dass es Handfest verklebt wurde,( weil du eine Elektrode nimmst???) und somit eigentlich nur die schlacke die Teile.. ach was schreib ich überhaupt spricht doch schon alleine das was du selbst gesagt hast gegen dich bzw dein Vorhaben



So siehts aus. Ich möchte echt nicht wissen wie sehr das Teil dann eiert. Du studierst zwar Maschinenbau und hast theoretisch Ahnung aber die Praxis sieht meistens anders aus. Nun ja, mach mal das Ritzel und stell es dann mal hier rein. Ich würde mir das gerne mal ankucken 

Edit: Deine Idee hat fast schon etwas russisches.... weißt wie ich es meine ;-) Aja, glühst du den Rahmen nach dem du die Vierpunktaufnahme rangeschweißt hast? Weil das würde ja dann heißen das du ihn auch entlacken musst und wieder neu lackieren musst.


----------



## misanthropia (29. Dezember 2007)

> aber einfach stumpf was mit ner elektrode zusammenbraten mach ich bestimmt nicht, schongar nicht wenn es um teile geht die meine gesundheit gefährden können!!!



so klang das aber ehrlich gesagt anfangs für mich. Und auf e- hand habe ich mich mal bezogen, weil nichts von WIG gelesen habe, und das .. ich sag mal... das jedermann schweißgerät ist. Selbst ich habe so n Gerät bei mir. Ich habe mir anfangs vorgestellt dass jetzt ein 15 Jähriger Knauser (so wie ich es auch war) wiedermal versucht dinge selbst du erledigen die einfach nicht gehen, davor wollte ich dich schlichtweg mal bewahren. Spar dir die Zeit.
Und Wig ist von der Handhabung auch nicht grade das leichteste. Kannst du denn Autogen schweißen? So wie ich WIG bisher kennengelernt habe muss du das 2 händig handhaben. Dazu kommt, dass du eine wandstärke von 2mm!!!! mit dem Ritzelring... sagen wir mal 5 mm verschweißen willst. Ich weiß nicht wieviel Erfahrung du mit dem Schweißen hast, auch ich bin kein gelernter Schweißer, aber ich prophezeihe mal, dass der Einbrand im Freilaufring ungenügend sein wird und wenn das nicht, dann dass du ein Loch in das Kassettenritzel brennst. Schweißen ist einfach ein Handwerk und spätestens wenn du die nicht-Schokohand benutzen musst lässt die Qualität zu wünschen übrig. 
EIn weiteres Problem ist die Mindesteinbrandtiefe die du beidseitig einfach nicht am Kassettenritzel realisieren kannst. es geht nicht, das Material ist zu dünn. 
Die Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten werden wohl auch nicht gleich sein. du kannst also mal davon ausgehen, dass du beim Abkühlen die gesamte Naht auf dem Umfang vorspannst, wenn nicht sogar zerreist. 
Welchen Zusatzwerkstoff willst du nehmen?
naja... wenn also "nicht zuviel ausgeben" deine Priorität ist, dann lass davon ab. wenn du das aus Forschungszwecken machen möchtest ists das natürlich was anderes aber auch dann gibt es einfachere Gegebenheiten als WIG 360° Schweißen. 
Solltest du das trotz der ganzen Theorie aus irgendeinem mir unverständlichen Grunde doch schaffen, gratuliere ich recht herzlig (aber erst dann). 
Viel Erfolg aber stell mal für dich das Kosten/ Nutzen verhältnis auf und vergleich das mit klicken und 36+ Versand


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2007)

na das ding ist, dass ich die mglichkeit hab ganz einfach an ein wig gerät zu kommen und genügend zusatz sorten habe. desweiteren würde ich das 18T ritzel ja nicht komplett wegschleifen. ich würde einen kleinen steg stehen lassen und an diesen das ritzel anschweißen. damit würde sich für mich gleich noch geringfügig die kettenlinie verbessern. ich mal das mal auf:






und nur ma ganz nebenbei: es getriebe bei denen sind die ritzel auch auf die welle geschweißt! diese müssen auch kräfte übertragen , die man sich kaum vorstellen kann.
als bestes beispiel kann ich euch aber mal einen dreieckslenker von unserem rennwagen geben. da wird teilweise 12x1 rohr mit einer gewindehülse verschweißt, und die müssen sehr sehr viele newton aushalten...
die naht würde sicher schon halten!
ich denke auch, wie im bild ersichtlich, dass ich nicht in richtung rastpunkte schweißen und evtl durchwurzeln würde.

meine erfahrungen mit dem wig-gerät sind halt nicht nur theoretisch. hab wie schon komplette abgasanlagen geschweißt, nen titanschalldämpfer, ausgleichsbehälter aus alu uvm.
da vertraue ich mir schon!


----------



## misanthropia (30. Dezember 2007)

gut wenn du dir da vertraust dann ist das wichtigste ja schon geregelt. 
Dann gehe ich fÃ¼r mich da mal als "wissenschaftliches" experiment ran 
Wenn ich mir die Zeichnung so ansehe wÃ¼rde ich mal folgendes VerÃ¤ndern:
(ich habe das schon als Skizze verstanden aber vielleicht kannst du damit ja was anfangen)
Das neue Ritzel (das was du aufschweiÃt) wÃ¼rde ich, entgegen der Zeichnung, als leichte Presspassung direkt auf dem Freilauf setzen. Du entlastest dann die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte weil das Zahnrad sich dann beim Antreten eben eigenstÃ¤ndig abstÃ¼tzt und die schweiÃnaht am optimalsten nur das Ritzel auf Position hÃ¤lt (und eben die Torsion Ã¼bertrÃ¤gt).
[Noch besser wÃ¤re eben auch, um das Kippen zu vermeiden, eine breitere AuflageflÃ¤che zB indem du dir fÃ¼r 6â¬ einen 22T freilauf kaufst und den AuÃenring dementsprechend prÃ¤parierst. (DÃ¼rfte aber schwer sein weil selbst das wohl gehÃ¤rtet ist)]
Wen ich mir Vorstelle, dass quasi die Seite die man sieht die zum Rahmen hin gewendete Seite ist, dann liegt die Naht wohl auf der falschen Seite. Nahtwurzel wird auf Zug beansprucht (schiefe kette... Kippmoment am Zahn und sowas). Vorausgesetzt aber die Kette verlÃ¤uft zum HR gerichtet schief (20") und nicht andersrum. 
Hast du schon Gedanken zum SchweiÃen selber gemacht? Also nicht Zusatzwerkstoff und sowas sondern wie du Vorgehst. Zentrierung, Umfangsnaht oder unterbrochen? Ich wÃ¼rde das nÃ¤mlich so machen, dass du 4 Kurze nÃ¤hte machst und zusÃ¤tzlich vielleicht Nietest.
Viel Erfolg dann mal. Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (30. Dezember 2007)

muss man sich bei soviel schweissnaht überhaupt sorgen machen, dass es nicht hällt? hab mal was von 1 punkt = eine tonne gehört^^ aber obs nicht spinnerei war kan nich cniht sagen.


----------



## misanthropia (30. Dezember 2007)

wenn eine Naht ******* ist kann die auch 3m lang und dick sein und kaputt gehen  Wenn du mal überlegt dass du dich mit 80kg auf die 155mm lange kurbel stellst, dann sind das schon 800N*155mm =125 Nm  Da befindet man sich schon im PKW Bereich von den Belastungen. Also der Freilauf ist schon nicht zu unterschätzen ebenso wie die Kette. 
Daher wäre es gut wenn man das entlasten kann und um mich jetzt wieder in die Schweißnahtberechnung einzulesen (oder wenigstens das Programm auszufüllen) habe ich keine Lust (ist ja nicht mein Bauteil )


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab so was ähnliches schon mal bei einer Nabe gemacht. Das Schraubgewinde wurde durch die großen Belastungen des 15er Ritzels abgedreht 
und da Schweißen nicht ging hab ich es halt verstiftet. Und damit jetzt nicht wieder jemand mit Scherkräften und der gleichen anfängt. Die Stifte sind gehärtet und da ich so viele rein gemacht habe verteilen sich auch die Kräfte. Ach ja Teil hält schon 2 Jahre lang. Wie gesagt vielleicht wäre das noch eine Idee um das Schweißen rum zu kommen


----------



## misanthropia (30. Dezember 2007)

um ehrlich zu sein ich würde erwarten dass die Nieten länger und sicherer halten als die Schweißnaht 
Mein Vorschlag an hst trialer wäre eben gewesen die nicht so wie bei dir zu vernieten, sondern eben mit dem abgschliffenen Zahnrest. Wenn der Zahnrest nämlich auch schön hoch bleibt, quasi maximal dass die kette diesen Teil nicht berührt, ist das auch eine super Abstützung. Muss halt klug gewählt werden auf  welcher Seite das Ritzel dann befestigt wird. Ist vorallem wesentlich einfacher in der Handhabung das Nieten/ verstiften als das Schweißen und vorallem Zerstörungsfrei. wäre also wirklich eine Überlegung Wert von dem WIG wegzugehen. 
HST... MSC... hier kommt man echt durcheinander mit den namen.


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2007)

stifte den spaß und mach zusätzlich zwischen den stiften schweißpunkte dann söllte das aber halten


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

also betreffend des drehmomentes...
(800N*175mm)/40mm=3500N. da mchte ich aber auch gleich auf die kette verweisen..da hat ein kettenglied doch eher weniger material als die ganze schweißnaht!

also das mit dem abstützen mithilfe der alten zähne ist ne gute idee. das problem ist halt nur das 22t ritzel gut vorzubereiten. was die seite der schweißnaht angeht hast du recht die wäre auf zug belastet... jedoch sollte man bedenken, dass bei bestimmt nichtmal 5° schräglauf der kette, quasi keine querkräfte da sind. (ich sag mal einfach sin(5°) )

stiften ist zu umständlich, dem vertraue ich auch nicht so wie dem schweißen. und da es nur ein experiment ist, was schon erfolg verspricht, würde ich auf jeden fall schweißen.
KURZUM: es wird garantiert geschweißt!


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2007)

kauf einfach das acs von monty :-D


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

nu verderb mir doch nich den spaß... und 36euro hab ich nicht


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

hab gerade ein paar analysen gemacht. die sicherheit sollte hoch genug sein... natürlich nur theoretisch.

werde es wohl mal in angriff nehmen...


----------



## *George* (30. Dezember 2007)

Man Chrischan du gehst hier auch ab...die 36â¬ hÃ¤ttest du dir auch zu weihnachten schenken lassen kÃ¶nnen! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

...


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

ach mensch, das ist doch langweilig immer alles zu kaufen.

da verweise ich mal auf den CNC-Rahmen thread, warum baut er sich den wohl? weil er kann und sich keinen normalen kaufen will.

außerdem spar ich die kohle für was anderes


----------



## misanthropia (31. Dezember 2007)

und schweißt du 360° oder oder nur Kreisausschnitte? Was nimmst du für einen zusatz? (nicht dass mir das aus dem Stehgreif was sagen würde aber vielleicht würde mich das später mal interessieren)


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2007)

da schau ich erst noch, aber wenn dann schweiß stückchen weise, aber trotzdem einmal rum. halt nur mal 1cm auf der einen seite, dann auf der anderen...usw

muss halt schauen was für zusatz so da ist.


----------



## felixroxx (2. Januar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> nu verderb mir doch nich den spaß... und 36euro hab ich nicht



Du kannst echt an ALLEN teilen sparen, nur nicht am antrieb da würd ich keinen mm Kompromiss eingehen, ich würd mal auf die 36 euro einen sch... wenn du im krankenhaus liegst weisst was ich meine...völlig verrückt und leichtsinnig alda..


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Januar 2008)

so jungs und jetzt komm ich nochmal...

hab es natürlich nicht lassen können und als angehender ingenieur das ganze mal nachgerechnet.
angenommen habe ich den quasi schlimmsten lastfall, also wechselnde belastung, und für den typ schweißnaht den im tabellenbuch niedrigsten wert für die schubspannung.
und siehe da: es wären 11kN nötig um die maximale schubspannung zu überschreiten. ich hab aber 5,8kn berechnet die in der schweißnaht ankommen. evtl in manchen situationen das bis zu 1,5fache, sprich fast 9kN.
soll heißen: sicherehit von 1,2 also ausreichend. da man davon ausgehen kann, dass die naht mehr abkann als 20N/mm² denke ich dass es hält

und don't worry, bei meiner gesundheit pass ich sehr auf!!!


----------



## misanthropia (2. Januar 2008)

wenn es wechselnd hält dann wirds auch schwellend halten. Meine Schweißnahtberechnung ist eingerostet und nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht. Man könnte nur sagen, dass du mal deine Rechnungen und skizzen präsentieren könntest um konstruktive Kritik zu bekommen. Ansonsten kannst du ja nur dir trauen.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Januar 2008)

na ich werde mal die nächsten tage ein versuchsanordnung starten, diese wird dann mglichst detailgetreu getestet und dann mal schauen.

also ich bleibe dabei! ein kettenglied, speziell der stift wird bestimmt mehr belastet als die schweißnaht...


----------



## misanthropia (2. Januar 2008)

DIe Kette wird entlastet, der Hebel auf die Kette wird größer, in extremform auf Pedalhöhe und dann haben wir ja wieder nur die beispielhaften 80kg die an der Kette ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (4. Januar 2008)

hab n acs übrig aber bissle klein geld würd ich schu gerna haben wollen!!




10 euro ohne versand


----------



## misanthropia (4. Januar 2008)

der absolut sinnloseste Beitrag dieses threads  
du hast nicht ein Wort gelesen oder was willst du mit dem Angebot bezwecken?


----------



## curry4king (4. Januar 2008)

es ist schon genau richtig....
er sucht doch nen ACS nen gebrachtes


----------

